# scacciacqua



## xeneize

Salve,
qui da me, non so dire in quante città della Sardegna, se in tutte o meno, ma a Oristano e Sassari, ossia al centro e al nord, 100% sì, viene chiamato *scacciacqua* un particolare impermeabile con cappuccio che serve a proteggere dall'acqua, come rivela il nome.
Bene, vorrei sapere se in qualche altra parte si usa o conosce questo termine, o se l'avete mai inteso.
Mi potete anche dire con sincerità se, sentendo questo nome, di immediato pensereste a un tipo di vestito, come è, o a qualcos'altro che "scacci l'acqua"...
So che nel dizionario, a differenza di imperiale, non figura.
Ringrazio quanti mi vogliano offrire il loro contributo 
Saluti


----------



## criscris

In veneto non si usa questo vocabolo. A sentirlo non mi fa venire in mente un indumento, piuttosto un qualche attrezzo per arginare l'acqua.


----------



## Malakya

In Piemonte mai sentito, e avrei pensato ad uno scolapasta...


----------



## MAVERIK

Neanche a Livorno e credo nemmeno in altre parti della Toscana si usa questo termine e comunque non mi avrebbe fatto venire in mente un indumento ma, nel caso, un attrezzo per togliere dell'acqua.


----------



## Saoul

Beh, altro non è che una parola dialettale allora, dato che non figura nemmeno nel dizionario, e certamente non è un neologismo. Mai sentita. Per me l'immagine era qualcosa inerente all'irrigazione.


----------



## tie-break

Non l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## pomar

Io sì che l'ho sentito (Cagliari e dintorni), però non ho mai capito se è esattamente la stessa cosa di "impermeabile" o si usa solo per quelle mantelline trasparenti ripiegabili (per le emergenze).
Se l'uso è solo sardo (non _dialettale_, noi non abbiamo un dialetto italiano, ma un italiano regionale sì), potrebbe essere per l'influenza del sardo "akua" per pioggia, allo stesso modo di "paracqua" (peraku in cagliaritano) per parapioggia, ombrello.


----------



## irene.acler

Mai sentito neanche in Trentino.


----------



## xeneize

Ringrazio per i contributi.
Penso ci sia un po' dio confusione riguardo all' uso "dialettale" 
Queste parole che sto mettendo, appartengono *all'italiano* parlato qua.
All'italiano....non al "dialetto" (noi non ne abbiamo uno...) e nemmeno al sardo (che è tutta un'altra lingua...).
Da me, dire *scacciacqua* per "impermeabile con cappuccio" è standard italiano, nessun "dialetto". È la forma comune d'uso, per quanto fuori di qui vedo che sia sconosciuta.
Per questo l'ho messo nel forum ITALIANO, come per "imperiale", logicamente.
Se i dizionari non accolgono questo termine (imperiale invece sì), questo è un altro discorso.
Ah, Pomar, qui un impermeabile può essere un po' diverso, più imbottito, può non avere il cappuccio...Se ne vogliamo uno fine, col cappuccio, chiediamo uno scacciacqua 
Non penso derivi da "acua" (pioggia), anche perchè da noi si dice "abba", non "acua"...Penso che sia proprio una creazione basata sul fatto che lo scopo dell'indumento è quello di "scacciare l'acqua".
Saluti


----------



## Saoul

Si, anche secondo me c'è molta confusione sul termine dialetto.
Rifacciamoci al dizionario:

Demauro
AU TS ling., sistema linguistico usato in zone geograficamente limitate e in un ambito socialmente e culturalmente ristretto, divenuto secondario rispetto a un altro sistema dominante e non utilizzato in ambito ufficiale o tecnico–scientifico.

Questo termine è usato solo in una zona geograficamente limitata?
Risposta: sì.
In un ambito socialmente e culturalmente ristretto?
Risposta: sì.
E' o è divenuto secondario rispetto a un altro sistema dominante e non utilizzato in ambito ufficiale o tecnico–scientifico.
Risposta: sì 

Ergo: la parola ha un uso dialettale. Nell'italiano ufficiale non esite. 
Contesto il tuo ragionamento secondo cui " Da me, dire *scacciacqua* per "impermeabile con cappuccio" è standard italiano, nessun "dialetto".

Anche a casa mia è standard chiamare il cavatappi "Pippo", ma non mi verrebbe mai in mente di dire che è italiano standard.


----------



## xeneize

Molto bella la tua spiegazione, peccato che non faccia al caso nostro, a mio modo di vedere, mi scuserai 

Hai trascurato un particolare molto..."nico" 
Il *sistema linguistico* in cui usiamo scacciacqua, non è un altro sistema linguistico. Tutto qui, tout court.
Ejm....

Lo usiamo in italiano. Nel sistema linguistico dell'italiano.
Parlando italiano. Non cambiamo sistema.
Non cambiamo codice.
Neppure registro.Nisba...
È solo italiano.

Il sardo, ha un altro sistema linguistico. Non è dialetto, però, è lingua, come sai.
Il siciliano, ha un altro sistema linguistico. Per lo Stato è dialetto, per molti linguisti no.
Il toscano, ha un altro sistema linguistico ancora.
È dialetto, sia per lo Stato che per i linguisti.
Ora, non sto a spiegare perchè il toscano sì e il siciliano no. Per il sardo è evidente, credo.

L'uso di scacciacqua, nell'italiano regionale di Sardegna, si inserisce in un contesto prettamente ed esclusivamente italiano.
Non ne modifica né il contesto né tantomeno il sistema.

La zona è geograficamente limitata (mica tanto poi...), ma il sistema è quello italiano.

L'ambito non è socialmente né tantomeno culturalmente ristretto, poi
Molto affascinante la tua ipotesi socio-culturale sul nostro uso, solo che è sbagliata 

No, non è nemmeno secondario rispetto al sistema dominante. Assolutamente no. Fa parte di quel sistema.

E sì, è anche utilizzato in ambito ufficiale. Per quanto possa essere "scientifico" o "ufficiale" riferirsi a una mantellina impermeabile, ebbene sì, lo è...

Ergo, la parola ha un uso regionale, ma mica dialettale (concordo con te sul fatto che c'è molta confusione sull'uso della parola "dialetto"....).
No, nell'italiano ufficiale non esiste, fuori dalla Sardegna.
Dunque, è italiano standard qui, ma non fuori di qui.
Mi hai lasciato la frase mozza, prima, io avevo messo: standard italiano *qui*. Mica fuori : )
Il termine dialetto, parlando di Sardegna, è totalmente fuori luogo a prescindere.
A meno che non ti riferisca ai sotto-dialetti del sardo, o al sassarese e al gallurese, o al tabarchino ligure, o al catalano algherese. Allora sì.
Nessun altro "dialetto", meno che mai dell'italiano.

L'uso che dai tu di "cavatappi", non mi pare che c'entri... 
Ma è uso familiare, non regionale, visto che ci hai informato che è "a casa tua".
Bene: puoi dire, con tutto il diritto di questo mondo, che dire "pippo" per "cavatappi", è *standard nel tuo italiano familiare, a casa tua* 

Così facciamo noi per scacciaqua, ovviamente in ambito regionale e non familiare...e così si fa dappertutto.


----------



## Lello4ever

Sono d'accordo con Saoul. Questo fatto dell'uso italiano in sardegna comincia a diventare inutilmente lungo... Se un termine non è presente nel vocabolario, significa che è regionale/dialettale/di uso ristretto. Ha poco senso dire "questo è l'italiano che parliamo qui", se poi vai da altre parti e non ti capiscono, allora non si può definire effettivamente italiano. Dire che è un "dialetto" della sardegna è invece più esatto. Lo stesso vale per tutte le ragioni, ognuno ha dei termini particolari. Non ha senso dire "è italiano standard qui". allora è un *uso regionale*! ergo non si può parlare di italiano vero e proprio!

Edit giusto il link di Saoul


----------



## Saoul

Wikipedia - Varianti Regionali della Lingua Italiana.

C'è un preciso riferimento a "scacciacqua".

Posto il link per motivi di copyright.


----------



## pomar

Appunto, il riferimento è all'*italiano regionale* parlato in Sardegna, che è una cosa molto diversa da _dialetto_. 
Per "influenza" del sardo intendevo solo l'assimilazione tra acqua (che sia _akua _ o che sia _aba_ non importa) e pioggia, perché in sardo non c'è distinzione (o in Logudorese sì?)


----------



## xeneize

Già visto il riferimento, conosco la pagina a memoria, grazie 
Infatti, ho sempre detto che è italiano regionale.
Mai detto il contrario.
Nella pagina non viene mai definito come "italiano dialettale di Sardegna", ma come "italiano regionale".
È il nome ufficiale, ed è quello che ho sempre usato io.
Non capisco proprio "cosa" mi stiate contestando 
È italiano regionale, sì, ma non dialettale.
Lo volete chiamare così? liberissimi, ma non è corretto.
Non lo usa nessuno, nessun linguista.
I dialetti sono un'altra cosa.
No Lello, in Sardegna non abbiamo dialetti dell'italiano...In qualsiasi libro di dialettologia italiana è spiegato molto chiaramente.
Abbiamo un'altra lingua, anzi, altre lingue, e un italiano regionale.
Però, molte parole, sono entrate nell'uso standard dell'italiano di qui.
Scacciacqua è una di queste.
Mica l'unica...
L'uso non è ristretto. È molto esteso.
Per questo, è standard qui, nell'italiano di qui. Ma non fuori di qui.
Che la confusione sia nell'uso della parola "standard"?? 
Standard vuol dire comune, normale. È qui lo è. Non è colloquiale. Spero che ora sia chiaro...
La tua frase sul vocabolario è molto ottimistica Lello...Purtroppo nel vocabolario sono assenti tutti i sardismi, anche quelli standard, come questo.
A parte imperiale e babbo  Non ne ho trovato neppure un altro.
Bene, il vocabolario non tiene conto dell'italiano di qui, ok, ce ne facciamo una ragione. Però qui è standard, quella parola, anche se non figura nel vocabolario.
Inoltre, come potete vedere, nel vocabolario figurano moltissime parole regionali. Peccato che nessuna dalla Sardegna.
Dire "il mi' babbo" non è standard italiano, ma è standard nell'italiano della Toscana, credo.
"Pizzino", come Saoul saprà, per bigliettino, era standard nell'italiano di Sicilia. Ora, si sta addirittura incorporando a tutto l'italiano.
Saoul saprà meglio di me che dire _tovaglia_ per asciugamano, _fono _per phon, o _scarrozzo_ per passaggio, sono parole usate *in italiano* in Sicilia, sono standard italiano lì, le dicono tutti, e si scrivono pure.
Alzi la mano il siciliano che non considera italiano tovaglia per asciugamano... (Ok, ora qualcuno mi smentirà e dirà che non lo considera italiano, lo immagino, però in Sicilia è usato in italiano, mica solo in siciliano, l'ho sentito anche a dottori negli ambulatori, parlando in italiano, ovviamente, e molto formalmente).
Quindi, sono italiano regionale.
Invece _babbalucio_ per lumaca, _tappina_ per ciabatta, _taliare_ per guardare, sono dialettali.
Qualsiasi palermitano, credo, sa la differenza che c'è fra chiedere una _tovaglia per il bagno_, in un negozio, e chiedere una _tappina_...
Nel primo caso, te la danno senza problemi.
Nel secondo, ti guardano come che stiano pensando...."talè chista, ma runn' ha 'a ghiri??"...
Dunque, c'è una differenza.
Se chiedi uno scacciacqua, qui, te lo danno (sperimentato). Per questo dico che *qui* è standard.
Ora, speriamo che un giorno il vocabolario si apra anche all'uso sardo.
Ma se pure non lo dovesse fare, non per questo queste parole cesseranno di essere standard qui 
Ha molto senso dire "italiano che parliamo qui". Più senso di così...Spiega perfettamente la dimensione del problema.
Certo che è effettivamente italiano, ci mancherebbe. E perchè non dovrebbe esserlo??...Mica è un'altra lingua...
Solo che è regionale.
"Dialetto della Sardegna", mi scuserete, ma è quanto di più sbagliato linguisticamente parlando si possa immaginare, nessuno ha mai usato questa forma, che io sappia, in nessun testo linguistico.
È uso regionale, certo.
Ma è "italiano vero e proprio", per quanto questa definizione sia molto inappropriata e poco ortodossa, è così...


Concordo nel dire che la discussione s'è fatta lunga, ed esula dal tema iniziale. Non era nelle mie intenzioni, volevo solo sapere se scacciacqua si dice da qualche altra parte, e ringrazio per i contributi 


Sì Pomar, hai ragione, anche in logudorese è così, _abba_ per entrambi.
Putroppo non so proprio se possa essere derivato da lì...


----------



## Saoul

Resta che definirlo "italiano standard" è un errore.
Non è "italiano standard", ma "italiano regionale sardo". 
In "italiano standard" quell'indumento si chiama impermeabile o cerata. Ci saranno altri termini sicuramente, ma per poterli considerare italiano, a meno che non siano neologismi, devono essere citati nei dizionari, altrimenti non sono termini italiani.


----------



## xeneize

A parte quello dei dizionari, che ripeto, non citano nessun termine specifico in uso in Sardegna, ribadisco che non l'ho mai definito italiano standard, non so come sia saltato fuori questo, e mai lo farò.
L'ho definito: italiano standard qui.
Il che vuol dire che appartiene al linguaggio normale e standard della mia zona.
Sì, lo scriverei pure, anche nei temi alle superiori, anche all'università se capita di parlare di scacciacqua e impermeabili.
Proprio perchè so che qui è standard, non è colloquiale. Perchè tantissime altre cose non le scriverei, ovviamente.
Ovviamente, è italiano regionale.
E fuori di qui non è né standard né nulla, ma questo l'avevo detto dall'inizio.
Sì che è un termine italiano, più italiano di così 
Non è italiano standard a livello nazionale, ma qui lo è, e appartiene alla lingua italiana, quindi è, con tutto il diritto, una parola dell'italiano regionale di Sardegna.
Una parola italiana, dunque (omettendo "regionale di Sardegna", è pur sempre una parola italiana, mica turca..).
Una parola italiana che non figura nel dizionario, come migliaia di altre, e come in tutte le lingue del mondo.
Sapeste quante ce ne sono in spagnolo...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

xeneize said:


> L'ho definito: italiano standard qui.



Secondo me "italiano standard qui" non vuol dire nulla.
Non sarebbe ridicolo se io definissi "inglese standard qui" quello che io potrei parlare con mio fratello, stabilendo che "qui" vuol dire a casa mia?
Italiano standard, punto. (nè qui, nè lì, nè su, nè giù)
Italiano regionale <nome della regione>, punto.


----------



## xeneize

Secondo me invece "italiano standard con mio fratello" ha senso, ma non fa al caso nostro perchè, come è evidente, entra troppo nel particolare;  "italiano standard in Sardegna" invece sì, è la definizione giusta, a mio modo di vedere, anche se non è usata né accettata.
Parliamo quindi di _italiano regionale_, e bo.
Mi spiego: abbiamo molte espressioni qui, un infinità, che non sono standard, per noi.
Se tu dici a uno "guarda quel bobboi", non è standard, in un contesto formale, non lo scriverei in un tema chiaramente, e la gente è solita sapere che non si tratta di italiano standard, non solo fuori, ma neppure in Sardegna...
Se dici "mi ho comprato uno scacciacqua", sì, qui da me sì, è standard (nel centro nord della Sardegna, i verbi riflessivi vanno con l'ausiliare "avere". Posso garantire che anche a scuola l'ho sempre scritto così, senza essere mai, mi possa cascare la testa, stato corretto. Me ne sono accorto tre anni fa, casualmente, fuori, ed ero già all'università. È difficile da credere, immagino, ma è così.).
Dunque, ci sono elementi standard (usati in un contesto anche formale, nella lingua scritta, da diverse classi sociali) e meno standard (usati solo oralmente, spesso solo colloquialmente, da alcune classi sociali in particolare).
Fuori dal'Italia, il concetto è il pane quotidiano.
Vedo che in Italia ci sono più difficoltà...
Qualsiasi australiano sa benissimo che il suo standard non è quello britannico, che a sua volta non è quello americano. Ovviamente, non entrano nel particolare di parlare di "standard in famiglia", chiaro...
In Spagna, è risaputo che lo standard argentino o messicano sono un'altra cosa, e anche in Catalunya hanno elementi standard nel loro spagnolo, ma non fuori dalla loro regione, così come in Andalusia, etc.
Ciò che è standard, ossia corretto e normale, in Andalusia, non lo è a Madrid.
Così in Italia, dove però si parla di standard in generale, senza tenere conto che molte delle variazioni regionali, nelle loro zone d'uso, fanno parte del linguaggio _standard_, _normale_, _corretto_, _corrente_.
Non tutte le variazioni regionali, come ho spiegato prima, ma certe si.
Sarebbe quindi opportuno distinguere, non credi?...ne guadagnerebbero i locutori, e coloro che si approssimano al linguaggio di una zona particolare.
Saprebbero già, con buon margine di sicurezza, ciò che è reputato corretto e normale dire, e ciò che invece potrebbe far sorridere gli stessi locali...C'è una bella differenza, secondo me, e io miravo soltanto a illustrare questa.
Io, dicendo che è standard qui, volevo semplicemente fare capire che se uno dice quella parola nella mia zona, non verrà tacciati di incolti, proprio perchè la dicono tutti e la reputiamo corretta. 
Se poi si fa un indagine di quanti sanno che fuori da qui non si dice, vedrete che saranno pochissimi o nessuno, ci metto la firma..
Invece, dicendo altri termini, per quanto tipici di qui siano, l'effetto ottenuto sarà diverso.
Per questo, volevo semplicemente distinguere quel termine da altri termini che invece, pur usandoli, non reputiamo standard neppure noi.
Non ho tenuto conto del fatto che questa differenza non è contemplata al riguardo dell'italiano.
Secondo me, è molto pertinente è corretta, e in ogni caso, io mi riferivo soltanto a questo.
Ovviamente, come dici tu, la denominazione di "italiano regionale della Sardegna" è giustissima, appropriata, stiamo parlando proprio di quello.


----------



## Saoul

Le grammatiche, i dizionari, i testi riportano "i verbi riflessivi con l'ausiliare essere". Il fatto che nessun professore lo segni come errore in Sardegna, è dal mio punto di vista preoccupante. 
Vuol dire che una persona che ha studiato in Sardegna non avrà accesso ad un posto di lavoro nel resto d'Italia, ad esempio, perchè ti assicuro che se qualcuno durante un colloquio per un semplice lavoro di ufficio, dovesse dire "me l'ho comprato" non otterrebbe il posto, praticamente in tutto il resto d'Italia. Se uno studente dovesse trasferirsi da Sassari a Bergamo, Firenze, Bologna, Catanzaro, Catania e dovesse scrivere in un tema "me l'ho comprato perchè mi piaceva" prenderebbe 4.
Questo è vero, soprattutto in funzione di quanto dici: 





> "Se poi si fa un*'*indagine di quanti sanno che fuori da qui non si dice, vedrete che saranno pochissimi o nessuno, ci metto la firma."


La lingua è un codice condiviso, e un gruppo ristretto (prima hai considerato, temo volutamente, il termine ristretto come derogatorio, ma il riferimento è puramente numerico) ha anche il diritto di scegliere di creare un codice proprio, che è reale solo in quel particolare contesto, ma in questo modo altro non fa che precludersi ogni possibilità di condivisione. 


> Mi spiego: abbiamo molte espressioni qui, un*'*infinità, che non sono standard, per noi.


Ma queste le distinguete da quello che continui a chiamare "italiano standard di qui". In questo caso, riuscite a comprendere che per essere capiti dal resto degli italiani, non potete utilizzare quelle espressioni.

Il concetto resta molto semplice. Se vieni a Milano e chiedi: "Mi dà una scacciacqua?" non verrai compreso. Se io vengo in Sardegna e chiedo un "impermeabile" invece vengo compreso. Niente di grave, puoi spiegare che cos'è, ma questo vuol dire parlare con un codice "non condiviso". 

In Sicilia c'è la percezione che chiamare tovaglia l'asciugamano sia inesatto, tanto che se provi a scriverlo in un tema, viene segnato come errore, e dal mio punto di vista, trovo che sia corretto segnarlo come errore. 
Poi il parlato è tutt'altra cosa e se parliamo di preservare le identità regionali, le culture territoriali e quant'altro io sono d'accordo con te, anzi, sono stra-d'accordo con te, ma se vogliamo considerarle italiano, mi spiace ma continuo a considerarle ciò che secondo me sono: un errore. 
Poi se tra 10 anni, l'uso di "scacciaqua" dovesse diventare tanto comune da essere riportato dai dizionari, allora sarà tutto diverso. Il bello della lingua è proprio che si evolve.


----------



## xeneize

> Le grammatiche, i dizionari, i testi riportano "i verbi riflessivi con l'ausiliare essere".


 
Lo so molto bene, da tre anni a questa parte.



> Il fatto che nessun professore lo segni come errore in Sardegna, è dal mio punto di vista preoccupante.


 
Dal tuo punto di vista sì, dal mio per niente.
Dal mio è invece molto preoccupante che le grammatiche non riconoscano questo uso neppure come regionale. Ma lo continueremo a dire, non è un problema Come vedi, questione di punti di vista. Ciò che è preoccupante per te non lo è per me, e viceversa.



> Vuol dire che una persona che ha studiato in Sardegna non avrà accesso ad un posto di lavoro nel resto d'Italia, ad esempio, perchè ti assicuro che se qualcuno durante un colloquio per un semplice lavoro di ufficio, dovesse dire "me l'ho comprato" non otterrebbe il posto, praticamente in tutto il resto d'Italia. Se uno studente dovesse trasferirsi da Sassari a Bergamo, Firenze, Bologna, Catanzaro, Catania e dovesse scrivere in un tema "me l'ho comprato perchè mi piaceva" prenderebbe 4.


 
Forse in qualche ambito ristretto o provinciale, ma generalmente no.
Io stesso ho ottenuto un posto di lavoro d'ufficio in continente, e dico "mi ho comprato". Il livello delle competenze di uno, non si misura da questo.
Ho tantissimi amici e parenti che studiano e lavorano in continente, e dicono "mi ho comprato". È una variante regionale.
Mi dispiace che non sia contemplata dalle grammatiche, nulla di più.
Nel tema, qui non prendi nessun brutto voto. Sicuramente altrove sì, questo sì, starà dunque allo studente adeguarsi.
Mica ho detto che non lo deve fare. E neppure ho detto che è corretto lì...
Dunque, perchè l'esempio del tema lì? io ho detto che è corretto in un tema qui, non lì.



> Questo è vero, soprattutto in funzione di quanto dici: La lingua è un codice condiviso, e un gruppo ristretto (prima hai considerato, temo volutamente, il termine ristretto come derogatorio, ma il riferimento è puramente numerico) ha anche il diritto di scegliere di creare un codice proprio, che è reale solo in quel particolare contesto, ma in questo modo altro non fa che precludersi ogni possibilità di condivisione.


 
Perfetto. No, non c'è niente di derogatorio. Temo che forse tu l'hai considerato volutamente così, io no di certo 
Solo che mezza Sardegna, a mio modo di vedere, non è così ristretto, tutto qui. È come dire mezza Sicilia, non è un territorio così piccolo, solo questo.
No, non ci precludiamo nessuna condivisione col nostro italiano regionale, anzi.
Non me ne sono mai precluso una. Anzi, m'ha arricchito 
Come vedi, proprio ora sto condividendo la nostra forma con te, senza nessun problema.




> Ma queste le distinguete da quello che continui a chiamare "italiano standard di qui". In questo caso, riuscite a comprendere che per essere capiti dal resto degli italiani, non potete utilizzare quelle espressioni.


 

No. Ora ti darò una grande delusione, ma non mi risulta che qui la gente si metta mai il problema di essere capita dai continentali.
Mai sentito un sardo fare accenno a questo "problema", che qui non sussiste.
Quelle forme, le consideriamo colloquiali noi, qui. Non quando andiamo lì, _qui_. Per vari motivi che non sto qui a spiegare, le consideriamo improprie.
In ogni varietà ci sono forme proprie e improprie. Le prime che ti ho elencato sono improprie, le altre corrette.
Tutto qui.
Andando fuori, ovviamente ci adattiamo e sappiamo cambiare codice.
Siamo abituati a questo, essendo bilingui dalla nascita, moltissimi di noi.
Se vado in Svezia o in Francia, mi devo adattare, no?...Così pure se vado in Italia, è più facile perchè la lingua è la stessa, però. Come un argentino quando va in Spagna, la stessa cosa. Non è un problema. Se poi ti dovesse sfuggire qualcosa che non sai essere sconosciuto fuori dalla tua isola, pace, pazienza, ti chiedono che vuol dire e lo spieghi. Dov'è il problema? Sapessi quante volte m'è successo.
E so benissimo che succede anche ai siciliani, mi pare anche superfluo dirlo, così come a tutti gli altri.



> Il concetto resta molto semplice. Se vieni a Milano e chiedi: "Mi dà una scacciacqua?" non verrai compreso. Se io vengo in Sardegna e chiedo un "impermeabile" invece vengo compreso. Niente di grave, puoi spiegare che cos'è, ma questo vuol dire parlare con un codice "non condiviso".


 
Non ho mai detto che il codice sia condiviso 100%, infatti. 
Non lo è: gli italiani regionali, siano essi standard o meno, non hanno un codice condiviso.
Io ormai so abbastanza l'italiano regionale della Sicilia, poco e nulla so invece degli altri. Come dici tu, non è un problema 



> In Sicilia c'è la percezione che chiamare tovaglia l'asciugamano sia inesatto, tanto che se provi a scriverlo in un tema, viene segnato come errore, e dal mio punto di vista, trovo che sia corretto segnarlo come errore.


 
Dipenderà dai casi....
Ho fatto una piccola indagine oggi stesso a Palermo: tutti i miei conoscenti (persone che hanno studiato o che sono all'università), m'hanno detto che reputano _tovaglia_ corretto per dire _asciugamano_, che lo usano in italiano, e che lo scriverebbero pure.
Ovviamente, per me è corretto, dal mio punto di vista.



> Poi il parlato è tutt'altra cosa e se parliamo di preservare le identità regionali, le culture territoriali e quant'altro io sono d'accordo con te, anzi, sono stra-d'accordo con te, ma se vogliamo considerarle italiano, mi spiace ma continuo a considerarle ciò che secondo me sono: un errore.


 
Non nego che sia errore nell'italiano standard fuori dalla Sardegna, ma non per questo non è italiano. È sempre italiano, se pure considerato errore.




> Poi se tra 10 anni, l'uso di "scacciaqua" dovesse diventare tanto comune da essere riportato dai dizionari, allora sarà tutto diverso. Il bello della lingua è proprio che si evolve.


 
Dal mio punto di vista, non è così. Non mi preoccupo di ciò che possano dire i dizionari, perchè vedo che ciò che dovrebbero mettere non lo mettono.
Cosa vuoi farci, ho poche pretese: continuo ad accontentarmi del fatto che è corretto qui, e non ho certo intenzione che lo diventi anche per voi 
Quindi, se fra dieci anni i dizionari lo ammetteranno, e per voi automaticamente diventerà corretto (!!), mi spiace, ma per me non cambierà nulla, sarà tutto uguale, visto che qui corretto lo è già.
Ah, si scrive *scacciacqua*, ed è maschile: *uno scacciacqua*


----------



## Saoul

Scusa, non so come si scrive... sai com'è... non è italiano!  

Scherzi a parte, il presupposto per cui ciò che non è contemplato dalle grammatiche non è errore, ma è errore che le grammatiche non lo contemplino lo trovo vagamente assurdo.

"Se io andrei al madre sarei contento" viene detto da un sacco di persone, ma non per questo è corretto, e non penso che le grammatiche dovrebbero riportarlo come uso... ristretto.

Ristretto, sul quale torno per dirti che la Sardegna, per quanto grande, paragonata all'Italia è un gruppo ristretto. La Sicilia idem. Ogni porzione di un intero è un gruppo ristretto rispetto all'intero. 

L'esempio del tema era: "Uno Stato, una Scuola, un Programma, una Lingua". Ciò che è reale in Toscana, è reale in Lombardia, ciò che è reale in Trentino, lo è in Calabria, ciò che è reale in Abruzzo, lo è nella Marche. Se in Sardegna non lo è, allora perdonami, è un'altra lingua. Ci sono dei programmi ministeriali che prevedono l'insegnamento della grammatica. Questi programmi prevedono che ai bambini della Repubblica Italiana venga insegnata la grammatica italiana coerente e uguale in tutte le Regioni. Non ci sono deroghe per la Sardegna, per il Piemonte, per la Basilicata o per altri.
La grammatica è grammatica punto. Se una cosa è sbagliata, è sbagliata punto. Non è sbagliata in una zona, e giusta in un'altra.
I programmi sono divisi per anno... non penso che ce ne sia uno sui verbi riflessivi con verbo avere in quinta elementare specifico per la Sardegna... oppure c'è? Non penso ci sia una circolare del Ministro della Pubblica Istruzione che autorizza i maestri delle scuole dell'obbligo ad insegnare ai bambini che "mi ho comprato le scarpe nuove" sia corretto. Se i professori lo fanno, lo fanno solo per scarsa preparazione, e per poca volontà di distinguere quello che è e deve restare solo ed unicamente un uso regionale, da quello che è l'uso vigente e corretto di una struttura grammaticale. Questo, come detto da te prima non succede, e per quanto giustamente non sia vostra preoccupazione la percezione che il resto dell'Italia ha del vostro italiano, resta comunque uno svantaggio, un porvi al di fuori del parlare comune...
E ho parlato di elementari. All'Università secondo me, ovunque nel resto d'Italia, a fronte di un "mi ho comprato il libro", il voto non può essere che negativo.


----------



## xeneize

> Scusa, non so come si scrive... sai com'è... non è italiano!


 
Lo è anche se non c'è nel vocabolario...: ) Perchè, sai come si scrivono TUTTE le parole che ci sono nel dizionario???!!!
A questo punto non ti rispondo per supposta incompetenza 



> Scherzi a parte, il presupposto per cui ciò che non è contemplato dalle grammatiche non è errore, ma è errore che le grammatiche non lo contemplino lo trovo vagamente assurdo.


 

Ti pare assurdo?? a me per nulla. Una grammatica moderna, di una lingua moderna, dovrebbe tenerne conto, essendo un uso così esteso. È per questo che l'italiano perde parecchio rispetto ad altre lingue.



> "Se io andrei al madre sarei contento" viene detto da un sacco di persone, ma non per questo è corretto, e non penso che le grammatiche dovrebbero riportarlo come uso... ristretto.


 
Dubito che "se io andrei..." si dica in un'area tanto estesa e che la stragrande maggioranza delle persone che vivono nell'area in cui si dice lo reputino corretto.
Se fosse così, andrebbe menzionato come forma locale.
Ma non è così, come saprai.
Osserva la sottile differenza: la forma che citi tu è popolare, non si è radicata in un'area, una persona la può dire, ma il suo stesso fratello potrebbe dirgli: ma che stai dicendo???...
Dunque, di quale zona la vorresti mettere come variante regionale, di grazia??? 
Il nostro caso è diverso.
La metà nord della Sardegna (non mi pronuncio per la sud) usa l'ausiliare avere nei riflessivi.
Non è percepito come scorretto, e penso che pochissimi in questa zona sappiano che lo è. Ripeto, non me l'ha mai indicato nessuno a scuola, mai, te lo posso giurare, fino all'università.
Siccome suppongo (non posso ricordarlo con certezza, ma ovviamente lo penso) di averlo scritto molte volte, capirai...
Ho chiesto anche a vari insegnanti: non sapevano che in italiano fosse reputato scorretto.
O comunque, valorizzavano, giustamente secondo me, l'uso locale.
Saremo un gruppo "ristretto" rispetto al totale, ma lo usiamo.
In spagnolo, particolarità ancora più evidenti e ristrette, sono catalogate come regionalismi.
Ripeto: sono le grammatiche italiane a non stare al passo con i tempi.
Ma non importa, noi lo contuinueremo a usare, mi basta che sia corretto qui : )





> L'esempio del tema era: "Uno Stato, una Scuola, un Programma, una Lingua". Ciò che è reale in Toscana, è reale in Lombardia, ciò che è reale in Trentino, lo è in Calabria, ciò che è reale in Abruzzo, lo è nella Marche.


 
Purtroppo non è così, come t'ho appena dimostrato.



> Se in Sardegna non lo è, allora perdonami, è un'altra lingua.


 
Ben venga, ma noi l'altra lingua ce l'abbiamo già...
È semplicemente italiano regionale di Sardegna.
Scusami una cosa: dove hai letto che tutto l'italiano regionale è contemplato nelle grammatiche e dizionari??
Non è assolutamente così.
Leggiti gli esempi di italiano regionale della Sardegna del linguista spagnolo Blasco Ferrer, e vedrai che neppure uno appare nei dizionari.
Mi sorprende che ti sorprenda...
L'ausiliare avere nei riflessivi fa parte di questo fenomeno: italiano regionale sardo, e non appare nei dizionari.
Non c'è nessun problema. L'unica incongruenza è che non appaia, giacchè dovrebbe apparire, ma è sempre italiano regionale della Sardegna.
Ossia italiano.
Per giunta, qui, standard. Insomma: quanto di più lontano da un "errore" si possa immaginare.
Che sia un errore per le grammatiche, come vedi, è un'altra cosa.
Non è colpa mia se non riconoscono le varianti regionali.
Ne abbiamo anche altre: il verbo alla fine in molte frasi, il complemento oggetto introdotto da A: ho visto A Saoul.
Sono varianti regionali, non errori.
E nobili, pure: ci arrivano dirette dal latino o dallo spagnolo 




> Ci sono dei programmi ministeriali che prevedono l'insegnamento della grammatica. Questi programmi prevedono che ai bambini della Repubblica Italiana venga insegnata la grammatica italiana coerente e uguale in tutte le Regioni. Non ci sono deroghe per la Sardegna, per il Piemonte, per la Basilicata o per altri.


 
Se dici che non sono ammesse deroghe, ti posso credere anche se non lo so, ma cosa vuoi che ti dica?...Visto che non c'erano, ce le *abbiamo* prese ; )



> La grammatica è grammatica punto. Se una cosa è sbagliata, è sbagliata punto. Non è sbagliata in una zona, e giusta in un'altra.


 
Sì che può esserlo, per evitare questo però basterebbe inquadrarla sempre in una variante regionale, come per il lessico. In tutte le lingue ci sono variazioni di lessico, ma anche di grammatica, di sintassi, di morfologia...
Nell'italiano della Sardegna sono presenti tutte queste.



> I programmi sono divisi per anno... non penso che ce ne sia uno sui verbi riflessivi con verbo avere in quinta elementare specifico per la Sardegna... oppure c'è? Non penso ci sia una circolare del Ministro della Pubblica Istruzione che autorizza i maestri delle scuole dell'obbligo ad insegnare ai bambini che "mi ho comprato le scarpe nuove" sia corretto.


 
Non lo so. Qui si usa così, mi dispiace che le grammatiche non ne tengano conto, ma tanto ho finito la scuola senza neppure essermene reso conto, poco m'importa ormai 




> Se i professori lo fanno, lo fanno solo per scarsa preparazione, e per poca volontà di distinguere quello che è e deve restare solo ed unicamente un uso regionale, da quello che è l'uso vigente e corretto di una struttura grammaticale.


 
Qua da me non ti viene detto che è un uso regionale, infatti.
Mettiamola così: le grammatiche non ce lo contemplano come uso regionale, bene, e noi allora lo diffondiamo come uso nazionale, mica siamo fessi 
Vedrai che, conoscendo la proverbiale testardaggine di noialtri, cederanno le grammatiche, se ne hanno voglia  




> Questo, come detto da te prima non succede, e per quanto giustamente non sia vostra preoccupazione la percezione che il resto dell'Italia ha del vostro italiano, resta comunque uno svantaggio, un porvi al di fuori del parlare comune...


 
Ma no, questa è la tua percezione, un po' "tragica"..., ma non è così, credimi, puoi stare tranquillo.
Dire "mi ho..." non mi ha *mai* messo fuori da nessun parlare comune, e ho anche viaggiato abbastanza...Se t'ho 
detto che nemmeno me n'ero mai accorto...
Ripeto, nessunissimo problema, mai.
E non ci sentiamo assolutamente fuori da nessun "parlare comune" per questo, anzi. Se tu ci vedi così, pazienza, non so che farci...




> E ho parlato di elementari. All'Università secondo me, ovunque nel resto d'Italia, a fronte di un "mi ho comprato il libro", il voto non può essere che negativo.


 
Probabilmente, non lo nego...È la conoscenza che annulla le differenze. Ma siccome si sa così poco di come parliamo noi, e per lo più luoghi comuni, non mi stupisce...Anche in Spagna, in fondo, se trovi un professore che non conosce la variante argentina, *capace* te la segna come errore. Pazienza..
Ma sai come si dice qui? in sardo, "a su burricu sardu du frigas una 'orta scetti" : )
Tradotto: "all'asinello sardo lo freghi soltanto una volta" : )
Vedrai che, al primo voto negativo, i ragazzi sardi si saranno adeguati, senza problemi. Salvo utilizzare di nuovo "mi ho" non appena uscivano dalla classe


----------



## Lello4ever

Xeneize, non posso essere d'accordo con quello che dici.
In particolare, il fatto dell'uso regionale. Secondo me su una tua frase casca l'asino


> il verbo alla fine in molte frasi, il complemento oggetto introdotto da A: ho visto A Saoul.
> _Sono varianti regionali, non errori_


Non è così. Sono varianti regionali, *ed errori. *Ovvero, dire _ho visto a saoul_ è sicuramente un uso regionale, ma allo stesso tempo è un errore in italiano. Io stesso tendo a usare questa forma nel parlato per abitudine, ma non mi sognerei mai di usarlo in forma scritta proprio perchè evidente errore in italiano.
Quello che voglio dire è che c'è da fare distinzione tra italiano e italiano regionale.

Non capisco poi questo "incaponimento" sull'uso in sardegna. Va bene, in sardegna si usa dire "ho" come ausiliare. Questo non significa che sia corretto in italiano. Dovunque sono stato (non in sardegna appunto) sarebbe considerato un grave errore, io ti guarderei storto perchè sarebbe proprio un errore grossolano. Che la gente parli in questo modo e non ci faccia minimamente caso, anzi, lo consideri corretto, non significa che lo sia. Lo stesso naturalmente vale per tutti, anche la tovaglia siciliana. E poi, perchè mai non importarse, "tanto si usa qui..."


Sono d'accordo con Saoul quando dice


> La grammatica è grammatica punto. Se una cosa è sbagliata, è sbagliata punto. Non è sbagliata in una zona, e giusta in un'altra.


Non si può inquadrare una lingua in un contesto regionale. Lingua significa che è parlata da tutti in tutto il territorio, non si può pensare che per esempio il vocabolario tenga conto di tutte le variazioni regionali che comunque, essendo tali, non hanno scopo di trovarsi lì, proprio perchè non appartengono all'italiano "corretto" per così dire.

In conclusione per me è bene parlare di Italiano e di Italiano regionale, con uso locale e spesso non corretto, cioè che non segue le regole della grammatica "ufficiale". Un po', secondo me, è come in inglese: l'inglese che si impara è il "british english", quello considerato "puro e corretto". Poi ci sono altre forme, l'american english con tutte le sue varianti e dialetti. Se uso "cuz", è inglese, ma è chiaramente un uso particolare, fatto sta che non è riportato nei dizionari. Allo stesso modo scacciacqua è italiano senza ombra di dubbio, ma italiano regionale, sardo in particolare.


----------



## xeneize

> Non è così. Sono varianti regionali, *ed errori.*


 
Assolutamente no. Sono errori nel linguaggio standard di tutta la penisola, ma non lo sono nell'italiano regionale in Sardegna.
Ti ho già detto che non mi è mai stato segnalato come tale 




> Ovvero, dire _ho visto a saoul_ è sicuramente un uso regionale, ma allo stesso tempo è un errore in italiano.


 
Nell'italiano standard sí. In quello regionale, può non esserlo.



> Quello che voglio dire è che c'è da fare distinzione tra italiano e italiano regionale.


 
Sicuramente, ma non tutto ciò che è regionale è errore, a dispetto delle grammatiche che non ne tengono conto.
Questo succede solo con l'italiano, ed è dovuto a un approccio antiquato e provinciale alle lingue.




> Non capisco poi questo "incaponimento" sull'uso in sardegna. Va bene, in sardegna si usa dire "ho" come ausiliare. Questo non significa che sia corretto in italiano.


 
Mai detto che lo sia fuori di qui. Infatti non lo è.
Altresì devo dire che mai mi è stato segnalato come errore qui.
Deduco che qui non viene reputato tale. (Eufemismo per dire: _so_ che qui non viene reputato come tale : )
Bisognerebbe fare una mozione al ministero _sull'uso barbaro di questi sardi_....brrrr  Ma dubito che otterrebbe qualcosa : )
E poi, il nostro uso ci viene dal latino 
Piuttosto, sarà bene che le grammatiche si aggiornino.
Altrimenti, restino pure al secolo scorso,.....noi continueremo a usare questa forma, per ciò che mi riguarda.



> Dovunque sono stato (non in sardegna appunto) sarebbe considerato un grave errore, io ti guarderei storto perchè sarebbe proprio un errore grossolano.


 
Appunto, non qui. Comunque, mi terrei la tua guardata storta senza problemi, anzi, continuerei a usare ancora di più l'espressione 




> Che la gente parli in questo modo e non ci faccia minimamente caso, anzi, lo consideri corretto, non significa che lo sia. Lo stesso naturalmente vale per tutti, anche la tovaglia siciliana. E poi, perchè mai non importarse, "tanto si usa qui..."


 

Non so che dirti, è un modo diverso di ragionare. Sinceramente, non mi importa che fuori da qui sia considerato scorretto.
Idem per la tovaglia siciliana.
È corretto solo in un contesto regionale, ovviamente, mai affermato il contrario. Mica lo voglio far passare per corretto a livello nazionale.
Quindi...
Ovviamente, so bene che a Napoli molte cose che qui non sono corrette lo sono. Ma non entro in merito, per me nella realtà napoletana son corrette.
Non mi va di fare la morale a nessuno...




> Non si può inquadrare una lingua in un contesto regionale.


 

Tutte le lingue mondiali, che io sappia, si inquadrano nei contesti locali.
Anche il sardo, pensate un po'!, tiene conto delle variazioni tra nord e sud.
Solo l'italiano non si inquadra in questi contesti.
Ma questo non ci impedisce di considerare corretta un espressione nostra.





> Non si può pensare che per esempio il vocabolario tenga conto di tutte le variazioni regionali che comunque, essendo tali, non hanno scopo di trovarsi lì, proprio perchè non appartengono all'italiano "corretto" per così dire.


 

Sì che hanno lo scopo di trovarsi lì, infatti ci sono. 
Ce n'è di tutte le regioni, credo, ma non della Sardegna. Non importa, qui son buone lo stesso...
Ovviamente, tutte le variazioni regionali appartengono a un italiano corretto a livello regionale, ma non nazionale. Mai detto il contrario...







> Conclusione per me è bene parlare di Italiano e di Italiano regionale, con uso locale e spesso non corretto, cioè che non segue le regole della grammatica "ufficiale".


 
Proprio per questo, è bene parlare di uso corretto a livello regionale, non nazionale.
Per tutte le lingue è così, se fai caso.




> Secondo me, è come in inglese: l'inglese che si impara è il "british english", quello considerato "puro e corretto".


 
Ma dove, scusa?? In Italia, forse. E male. Nella stragrande maggioranza del mondo, si impara l'American English.
In tutto il Sudamerica. In buona parte dell'Africa. In Giappone, Cina, etc.
Sempre l'American. Il British, solo nelle ex colonie...
Il British "più puro e corretto"??? Ma per chi, scusa?? Per gli italiani??!!
Nemmeno per gli stessi inglesi, ormai....
Ti consiglio la guida "British English" di Lonely Planet...avrai qualche sorpresa..
Il British è una variante come tutte le altre, e in America non è standard (e neppure in Australia, etc etc), è considerato un altro dialetto, nulla di più. Come viene considerato in Italia, si inquadra dentro una politica linguistica fallimentare, antiquata, e, per giunta, snob.




> ci sono altre forme, l'american english con tutte le sue varianti e dialetti.


 
Quali dialetti, scusa?...
L'American ne ha, ma il British infinitamente di più.
Le variazioni che ci sono in un lembo di terra così piccolo, sono 10 volte tante quelle che ci sono in tutti gli USA e 20 volte tante quelle dell'Australia, che ne ha ancora di meno.
Fra Londra ed Edimburgo cambia tutto...
Vogliamo poi pensare all'inglese delle Midlands, allo Scouse di Liverpool, a quello di Belfast...
Differenze enormi che in America non ci sono nemmeno da lontano.
Però, i vocabolari inglesi, a differenza di quelli italiani, tengono conto almeno di qualche uso americano.
Che comunque non cesserebbe di essere corretto in America, se pure non venisse contemplato.




> Se uso "cuz", è inglese, ma è chiaramente un uso particolare, fatto sta che non è riportato nei dizionari.


 
"Cuz" è un uso colloquiale, non tipico di una variante. È come dire "per" invece di "perchè" in italiano. Molti lo dicono anche qui, ma non mi sognerei mai di dirti che è un uso locale nostro.
Se per l'altro l'ho fatto, c'è un motivo, credimi.




> Allo stesso modo scacciacqua è italiano senza ombra di dubbio, ma italiano regionale, sardo in particolare.


 
Su questo siamo 100% d'accordo, è quello che ho detto io fin dall'inizio!....

Scusa, non potevi dirlo prima??..


----------



## Lello4ever

Credo che questa discussione si sia fatta abbastanza interessante. Che ne dite di fermarci qui, visto che siamo un po' off topic, e proporla magari in "cultural discussions"? Così avremo pareri anche dall'estero


----------



## pomar

OK, Lello. Prima , però, vorrei fare qualche precisazione sull'argomento del thread: scacciacqua. Io l'ho sempre sentito con due a scaccia-acqua, perciò forse lo scriverei così. Prima di continuare la discussione, preciso che l'uso dell'ausiliare avere con il riflessivo è un calco dal sardo del Capo di sopra (=Nord Sardegna) e non esiste nel Capo di sotto (= Sud Sardegna), nenche in sardo.


----------



## xeneize

Grazie per avermi chiarito questo, Pomar...
Mi pareva, infatti, che da voi si dice "mi seu...." e non "m'appo..." 
Penso che lo _spartiacque_ sia poco a nord di Oristano.

Quanto a _scacciacqua_, ah, buono a sapersi, non lo sapevo.
No, qui si pronuncia e si scrive tutto attaccato.

Ciao


----------



## James1

Confermo quanto scritto da pomar, conosco il termine "scacciaacqua" da sempre, da bambino lo odiavo a morte peré impediva la motoria in modo significante!! 
Il riflessivo sardo, per quanto riguarda Cagliari e le zone limitrofe, viene formato con "essere": mi seu comporau, mi seu setziu..etc.
Quando parliamo in italiano, per calco , lo usiamo correttamente!
Ciau


----------



## bLux

Io vivo a *R*eggio *E*milia e non ho mai sentito questa parola. Appena l'ho letto ho pensato a qualcosa senza senso... -_-


----------

